# DIY Mineral lick recipe/site!



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Good post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

No problem...Just hate seeing people throw away money when they dont have too! Dont get me wrong, there isnt anything wrong with trophy rocks, or old fashion salt blocks/mineral block either... just get more bang for your buck this way in my opinion!


----------



## shot_em_dead (Sep 17, 2009)

Been using this mix for years. Works awesome and makes a good amount.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 20, 2006)

Where can we buy these products? What kind of store?Thanks


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

bobbie said:


> Where can we buy these products? What kind of store?Thanks


Tractor Supply, Feed Stores.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I was quoted the cheapest prices for everything at MFA, which is where I got all mine.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

I just called 5 local feed stores prices ranged from


1 Salt. $9, 6, 6, 3.50, 4

2 Dical. $20.25, 22, 20...... 2 places didn't carry it

3 TMS. $8, 9, 7.65, 7.05, 5.75


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

codykrr said:


> ok so what you want is a lick for deer to gain antler growth, health benefits..and a good place to mount a trail cam to see what you got right?
> 
> Deer need calcium and phosphorus for antler growth the most. while other minerals are good for them these two are important to help grow antlers!


Thanks for the post, although many university studies have shown no benefit in antler growth between supplemented and non-supplemented deer. Deer naturally get enough calcium and phosphorus from their normal diets (besides most of the calcium used during antler growth comes from their skeleton). 

It is believed that deer seek the salt licks strictly for the salt content. Eating green foliage all summer (which are high in potassium) throws off their internal soduim/potassium balance, making them crave salt..it just so happens that this time period coincides with the antler growth period..


> Here is an article by QDMA.'s leading biologist Brian Murphy, If anyone would write an article that supported using mineral supplements it would be him since his employer (QDMA) generates alot of advertising $$$$
> from companies that produce mineral supplements on their TV show and their Magazine.
> """""""""""""""""""""""""""""" """""""A classic study on the mineral needs of deer was conducted at Penn State University in the 1950s. In this study, researchers did detect a difference in yearling buck antler development between supplemented and unsupplemented groups. However, these herds were fed a nutritionally deficient diet below what most whitetails would have access to in the wild. Furthermore, when the same deer were examined the following year as 2.5 year olds, no differences were detected between the two groups.
> 
> ...


But either way, it still backs up the whole point of your first post..trophy rocks are a way overpriced chunk of salt..


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup...if you have to have a trophy rock...buy some salt, and trace minerals leave out the dical and there you go....


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ok so here is a video, that is from Good eats on salt. It shows the mines where they get trophy rocks. 

watch it but skip to 5:50 and watch untill 9 min or so. you will see Alto brown holding a TR...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f62XQPBlTE&feature=related


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

codykrr said:


> Yup...if you have to have a trophy rock...buy some salt, and trace minerals leave out the dical and there you go....


Ive been going with just salt for a while with pretty good results. I have found that some of the cheapest salt (and purest) is just plain old water softener salt.. Just make sure it isnt the rust remover stuff..


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

codykrr said:


> No problem..Just hate seeing people throw away money when they dont have too! Dont get me wrong, there isnt anything wrong with trophy rocks, or old fashion salt blocks/mineral block either... just get more bang for your buck this way in my opinion!


It seems spending $$$ on anything more than just salt is throwing your money away. Here's a very good thread that covered this topic well...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1180188


----------



## IdahoD (Jan 28, 2011)

Last year I found a spot while I was scouting where someone had put a pile of salt in the woods, baiting is illegal in Idaho, but it looked like nothing had hit it at all. I know there's deer in there and deer in the area. There's some good trails nearby as well. Is there any type of salt deer wont hit, or is there a reason they wouldn't be munching on this salt? I was pretty happy to see it wasn't working and I hunted somewhere else, there's plenty of other spots for me to hunt back there.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just called 2 local feed stores prices ranged from:

1 Salt 80# $10.03 & 8.90
2 Dical 50# $22.40 & 17.35
3 TMS 80#-14.70 & 50#-10.50 

thanks will be picking up some to make this weekend. 

2 questions:
1.) Will these minerals last a few years (in the bag kept inside)?
2.) How long till the deer find my sites?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

mn5503 said:


> It seems spending $$$ on anything more than just salt is throwing your money away. Here's a very good thread that covered this topic well...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1180188


I will keep using this recipe. People take vitamins, cattle are fed the same minerals we feed deer and they help. It cant be doing any harm to add a little more than just salt IMHO. I know it works for me, and I dont want to change what isnt broke. The land I lease has salt lick blocks for the cattle, and I have NEVER seen the deer hitting those at all. They do hit the mineral sites I make though. 

It cant hurt, and its still cheaper than buying TR, or buck lick..ect 

Just thought Id try and help, if you want put down what you like. I will stick with this.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

cahelle1 said:


> I just called 2 local feed stores prices ranged from:
> 
> 1 Salt 80# $10.03 & 8.90
> 2 Dical 50# $22.40 & 17.35
> ...


Not real sure of the shelf life.

It took about a month after I put out the initial site to start seeing deer sign.


----------



## Pondjumpr (Oct 2, 2009)

IdahoD said:


> Last year I found a spot while I was scouting where someone had put a pile of salt in the woods, baiting is illegal in Idaho, but it looked like nothing had hit it at all. I know there's deer in there and deer in the area. There's some good trails nearby as well. Is there any type of salt deer wont hit, or is there a reason they wouldn't be munching on this salt? I was pretty happy to see it wasn't working and I hunted somewhere else, there's plenty of other spots for me to hunt back there.


A few years back, we did a combo elk and Mule deer hunt in the Bitterroot Mountains of Idaho. We were pretty far back and crossed the divide from Montana to get there just down from Hamilton.
When we set up camp, one of the guides told us to take a leak in the same area, beside a big cedar tree just outside camp. We all did this and even got it up on the trunk a few feet. After ONE DAY, there were deer in our camp, during the day and at night, licking the base of the tree and the side of the tree. They were even licking some of the bark off the tree. I will see if I can find the pics.
I can only imagine that it was a mineral or salt deficiency. We never saw any nice bucks but many doe and a few small bucks were there every day we were there.


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

We use the same minerals (salt, di-cal, tms) but we also add apple buck jam to it to create a faster attractant. Deer usually are attacking a new site in less than a week. Add the buck jam to it just before pouring it on the ground.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Been using that recipe for the last few years, works wonders!


----------



## CTHarvester (Sep 23, 2008)

I just ordered the stuff from a local feed store. I tried TSC first but they never heard of DiCal and looked at me funny when I asked about it. Guess thats what i get for going to a big chain first instead of the reliable little guy. Feed store didn't have teh DiCal in stock but it'll be here in a week. I'm intersted in seeing how it works. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice post and good info. Thanks


codykrr said:


> I have seen a number of mineral licks threads. ranging from trophy rock,which is literally table salt mined in utah that has too many trace minerals to make the cut as human table salt. someone slaps a label on it and charged 15 to 20 bucks for 10lbs..
> 
> I am going to share what A LOT of people already use. Its simple, cheap, and WORKS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna give this a try.


----------



## billpaul (Aug 4, 2008)

I use the same recipe except I also add 1 part dried molasses


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

In some states(like Missouri) adding in molasses is considered baiting. which is prohibited to hunt around. I put my mineral lick about 70 yards from where I intend on hunting. Had I added molasses and hunted that spot Id get fined for baiting.


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

I use the same recipe except I also add 1 part dried molasses X2


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

I know it is late...I just ran across this....Excited to give it a try! Thanks for posting this up!


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

great info! thanks


----------



## Trophy Rock (Jul 13, 2011)

You are SSSOOOO wrong about Trophy Rock. Education on a product before you bash it is essential... and advised. By the way you said Trophy Rock is table salt with too many minerals in it for human consumption...WRONG again it is the #1 selling health food sea salt in the world. Realsalt. Not trying to pick an arguement but Trophy Rock is a lot more than it seems to be on the surface. Everyone has their opinion and theory. I think we all should. But you don't have to bash other products to be understood. It discredits you in the industry and in the eyes of many hunters and managers. Go to growingdeer.tv and search for Trophy Rock or look at episode 11 that was just released. The webite is very information packed as well as operated by one of the best Whitetail biologists in the industry. All salt is not created equal... Most salts are reconized by the body as a toxin causing adverse effects such as hypertension, water retention, etc. Some salts are not..... You may want to read more about Trophy Rock.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

really? you might try and watch this video. go ahead and skip to around 7:20 or so.:wink:






Sure looks like a trophy rock to me. On top of that, I have read on the web "trophy rock" is mined right in Utah. prove me wrong. Besides I never "bashed" trophy rock. they work. plain and simple. but why pay almost a 500% increase for a name...?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh and pay particular attention at around 8:40 or so...haha


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

oh..haha and this is direct from "trophy rock website"

"Where does Trophy Rock come from?

Trophy Rock is mined here in the United States from hundreds of feet below the surface of the earth. Our parent company, Redmond Minerals, owns about 600 acres surrounding the mineral deposit in Central Utah."

Imagine that...that is the same mine Alton brown visits...haha.make sure to pause it at 5:55...lol. I do, do my research. All trophy rock is, is overpriced table salt that didnt make the cut to make it in our cabinets because it has too many trace minerals. PERIOD!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Trophy Rock just joined today...

Trophy, apparently either you are just trying to start arguments or you don't know what you are talking about. I submit these from the parent company website:

"Trophy Rock is an all-natural big-game mineral attractant used for hunting, observation, and herd management purposes. It is a mined rock taken from an ancient deposit hundreds of feet below the earth's surface in rural Utah"

Now what they mention of their *SALT mine*:

"Near the small town of Redmond, Utah, we carefully extract this salt from deep within the earth and bring it to you in its pure, natural state-without additives, chemicals, or heat processing of any kind."

And lastly their *DE-ICING product*:

"IceSlicer is a high-performance deicing product composed of naturally occurring complex chlorides and more than 60 trace minerals. IceSlicer's telltale "reddish" color immediately sets it apart from other "white" road salts"

Meaning...IceSlicer IS Trophy Rock...and both are not sold as salt due to their high concentrations of trace minerals.


----------



## Trophy Rock (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok from the absolutely crazy video you watched I will tell you that you gathered your info. from the WRONG source. I'm not on here picking fights. Just the oposite I woul love for you to be more educated about our Product. I do know what I am talking about I work for Trophy Rock. Fulltime employee for 7 years. The Video... Where do I start....
1st That is not even Kyles voice it is a narrator... The management team will love to see this in the morning during our meeting.
2nd Realsalt has 60+ trace minerals not 30...
3rd He is not accurate even remotely close on the deposits size
4th Do Not believe everything you hear on TV. Ask the manafacturer and make them prove what they say. We love doing it.
Ice slicer, Trophy Rock, Realsalt, AG salt all come from the same deposit same entrance. It is the same. 
5th get a trophy rock grind it up and eat it. it is 100% safe for human consumption. Do that with di-cal, salt, and trace mineral mix... have 911 on speed dial.
Sorry if I sounded harsh or if I was looking for an arguement. If you educate yourself on our salt you will see that it is way more than just overpriced regular tablesalt.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Mined in Utah? 

:izza:



Trophy Rock said:


> You are SSSOOOO wrong about Trophy Rock. Education on a product before you bash it is essential... and advised. By the way you said Trophy Rock is table salt with too many minerals in it for human consumption...WRONG again *it is the #1 selling health food sea salt in the world.* Realsalt. Not trying to pick an arguement but Trophy Rock is a lot more than it seems to be on the surface. Everyone has their opinion and theory. I think we all should. But you don't have to bash other products to be understood. It discredits you in the industry and in the eyes of many hunters and managers. Go to growingdeer.tv and search for Trophy Rock or look at episode 11 that was just released. The webite is very information packed as well as operated by one of the best Whitetail biologists in the industry. All salt is not created equal... Most salts are reconized by the body as a toxin causing adverse effects such as hypertension, water retention, etc. Some salts are not..... You may want to read more about Trophy Rock.


----------



## Trophy Rock (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes Mined in Utah....


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Gotcha...I just remembered something from history class... my mistake.

:izza:


Trophy Rock said:


> Yes Mined in Utah....


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

boomersooner23 said:


> I use the same recipe except I also add 1 part dried molasses X2


I do toom and a half part calcium carbonate... Great mix.


----------



## Trophy Rock (Jul 13, 2011)

Never heard of that...Whats toom???


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

TR...the voice in the video is Alton Brown. had you watched it you would know. Also he is a world renowned food professional/chef/scientist. The mines he was in was indeed the same mine Trophy rock comes from. what he was holding in his hand was indeed a Trophy rock.

Also note that the miner Alton was speaking with specifically said that the rock Alton was holding wouldnt make the cut for table salt, but rather a mineral lick. Sounds to me like you are just defending your outrageous price hikes on what we can all make for half the price and last twice as long.

I wasnt bashing you, but if you are indeed representing Trophy rock then you, yourself is making a bad name for you all. not me. I was simply giving an alternative(which now has been bashed on twice in this thread alone).

plain and simple. until you can present me with ACTUALLY scientific data from a 3rd party study, I will continue to say, and believe Trophy rock is indeed regular salt deposits with to many trace minerals to make the cut to "food grade" table salt, or gourmet or even health salt.

Also trace mineral from a feed store will not harm a human.. haha..might not taste good..but wont kill ya.

you say you dont want to argue, yet you sure are saying I am wrong, and called my source "crazy". when I can guarantee you I will trust it more than some random guy on a forum claiming to work for TR. if you would have actually watched the video you would see what it states is fact!

Besides. According to a research done at a university, they found deer dont benefit from trace minerals.(which I am also skeptical of) but take it for what you will. if that research is indeed true, your Trophy rock is BS anyway!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I will go to the local mill, who already mixes a fifty pound bag of mineral for 17 bucks. This contains salt, trace mineral, phosphorus, zinc, di cal, granular calcium, and some others I can't remember. I buy one bag of this, and then I buy one bag of regular Calcium for 6 bucks. And I mix mine ten pounds of each, so 50-50. I am going to start adding regular mixing salt which I can get for 6 bucks, and perhaps dried molases. Endless possibilities for the DIY hunter, working hard to get the pictures needed, and getting nutritional suppliments to their favorite animal!


----------



## Trophy Rock (Jul 13, 2011)

The miner is Kyle Bosshardt...and that is not Kyles voice....I work with Kyle and know him very well.... I'm done with the conversation its hopeless.... Go figure...


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Not real sure of the shelf life.
> 
> It took about a month after I put out the initial site to start seeing deer sign.


Really took that long? I have put this mineral out and had deer on my camera half an hour after I left, in a brand new mineral site!


----------



## ljhopp (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there anyway to take these powder forms and make a solid form.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ I wondered the same thing. The only real answer I found was you would need to press them under temp and hi pressure. other than that I dont know.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

mix with water and make a paste? Let sun dry it out after?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried that, it it didnt turn out well at all. it ended up forming some weird yellow stuff on the top that looked like stalagmites in a cave! lol


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

codykrr said:


> I have seen a number of mineral licks threads. ranging from trophy rock,which is literally table salt mined in utah that has too many trace minerals to make the cut as human table salt. someone slaps a label on it and charged 15 to 20 bucks for 10lbs..
> 
> I am going to share what A LOT of people already use. Its simple, cheap, and WORKS.
> 
> ...


Since your trying to help others save money, let me help you save time and money aswell. Just go to your local walmart, TSC. or feed store and buy a generic 50 lb. generic mineral or salt block/bag for $5.88 each. Most of my sites only need one per year but because of the soil some of my sites need two. 
Also mineral blocks, rocks, recipe's and mixes do nothing to benefit the whitetail deer other than providing them with a source of salt (sodium) Pike


----------

